# Here's our new Rig



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

After making our trip out West/South, we decided the RV was getting old and quite small. Actually a 5er had been in the back of our minds for about a year, but we were kind of reluctant with today's economy. 

Our mistake was shopping after spending a weekend in the old one...LOL
After a little creative financing it ended up being another 20 bucks a month.










She's a 29E34 Titanium. It has a dinette/sofa slideout.

We love it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That is sweet Ralf! Hey, you even have it parked in a neighborhood where it would feel at home, you Yuppie.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Throwing that left bower. 

From the way it's parked.......I can't see the awning.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by chromium _
> *Throwing that left bower.
> 
> From the way it's parked.......I can't see the awning.  *


Now to look for a 17' "Tin Can" for the right Bower


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

hey man thats a sweet looking outfit!!!! Lots more room than your old RV I bet!!!!!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Nice lookin 5th wheel Ralf.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Very nice rig Ralf. We looked at a 33'er last weekend lots of windows and sky lights in the slide out. We'er still shopping.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Sweet Ralf, but it will look alot better when the sled is hooked behind it! Riverman


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

DAMN ! That thing looks like a 747 w/o wings.  Almost makes the truck look small.

Sweet rig though. ENJOY !


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Mighty fine rig Ralf!!!!


----------



## Dust (Aug 29, 2003)

That looks bigger than the space schuttle. I'd call it Challenger II.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Nice set up Ralfy! Lots of hard work really pays off.

We need to hook up soon before the snow flies!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yeah, she's sweet.

Paul and I have been looking for a little "tin can" to tow behind it. Thought we found one last night, but I didn't like the layout and the motor. Sue just called and asked if I'm picking it up tonight. I told her no and she said "just buy what you want and don't worry about it...LOL Too bad I'm limited to 20' LOA.

Gotta love that. 

Hey Bob, how about a weekend in October for a little surf and possibly the Rifle for LRB's? 
Au Gres? I'm sure I can twist Chromium's arms.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

LOL! I'm in buddy!

Check your email.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Shoeman _
> *Au Gres? I'm sure I can twist Chromium's arms.  *


Owe. Ok.....I'm in.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I gotta warn you guys, my two year old is a master at those Au Gres river rock bass and gobies !

He was running around that park yelling "Those darn gobies!!"


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Wait till he is three. Somehow mine has developed a much more extensive vocabulary than that.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Getaway _
> *I gotta warn you guys, my two year old is a master at those Au Gres river rock bass and gobies !
> 
> He was running around that park yelling "Those darn gobies!!"  *


With my luck I won't be able to redeem myself. Last time it was the Chromium's 5, me zip. Hell, even the lil'one out-fished me.  Couldn't get a sucker to bite and Derek even caught a walleye in the ditch.

Sounds like fun


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Good looking rig Ralf.


----------

